

Any1 working on/has a "hardware" tech startup? - rokhayakebe


======
ivankirigin
Hardware is, err, hard. Scaling to the masses means reliability engineering
and thoughts given to logistics, manufacturing, etc.

Getting a version 1 out the door can be extremely expensive. Perhaps the
revolution in China is changing this, making it much easier to build things in
10s and 100s.

And any interesting product will also have software. This makes it a superset
of software startups.

------
acgourley
I think a better question would be: What parts of the hardware market are
suited for startups, given the various capital needs and industry landscape.
I'd actually be very interested to hear from people about that.

~~~
aswanson
I've been thinking about a cheap, scalable, multi-gigabit server, complete
with about 40 gigs of ram, tcp offload engines and session logging. Prices on
all of these parts have gone down and it might be something to pursue. Who
needs a netscalar?!?

------
prakash
nope. but bug labs is..
[http://www.unionsquareventures.com/2006/05/introducing_bug.h...](http://www.unionsquareventures.com/2006/05/introducing_bug.html)
[http://www.scripting.com/stories/2007/07/30/bugLabsInitialRe...](http://www.scripting.com/stories/2007/07/30/bugLabsInitialReview.html)

------
rokhayakebe
99% of entrepreneurs are working on web apps. Is there any1 here whoz tech
startup involves building hardware.

~~~
pg
One of the startups we funded this summer is working on hardware.

~~~
rokhayakebe
That is cool. Waiting for Demo Day

------
electric
Yes.

------
pius
yes

------
aarontait
I'm doing a plain old piece of software for a start up. You know, the kind you
install onto your machine and it integrates nicely with the operating system.
Yea, I miss those days too. Sorry, I want to do hardware in the future though.

